# 86 5000Q power mirror on an 89 100Q



## NWVWBLACKGTI (Sep 29, 2006)

ok I dont have a bentley so I thought i would ask you guys im putting a power mirror from a 5k on my 89 100 the wires are different colors its goes like this
89 100 
green 
red W/yellow 
yellow W/black
black 
brown
86 5000
white
black
green
blue
brown 
thanks










_Modified by NWVWBLACKGTI at 4:28 PM 10-23-2006_


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

i'm not sure cause my husband isn't home to ask i will know for sure later but i'm thinking that the red/yellow will be for the white as well as the yellow/black for the blue and obvious the others would stay the same. again i will check with my husband when he gets home from work so i can give you a deffinate answer good luck.


----------



## NWVWBLACKGTI (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (babydoll8302)*

thanks hit me back when you find out for sure


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

sorry it took me so long i kept forgetting to ask becausee other things would come up. my husband said they are not interchangable he has tried it. you can change the glass just not the motors cause the 5k uses two motors where the 100 and 200 use one sorry what is wrong with your mirror.


----------

